# Albino Corydoras Seem Blind As Bats



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I keep a lot of Corydoras species (20+) including a bunch of albinos aeneus and even some albino Sterbai. None of mine have ever came across as being blind. Sure they bump into each other sometimes, but many fish actually do that when swimming around. Haven't had them crash into objects either. I've had many in heavily plants tank to tanks filled with artificial decorations and they navigate through them perfectly fine. I've heard someone mention catfish have some trouble with buoyancy, but I don't recall ever hearing corys being blind (even with bright light) or having poor eyesight, sure they most likely don't have the best eye sight because they aren't hunters, but I wouldn't consider them to have poor eyesight. Just my experiences and opinions.

Any chance yours have any whitening film over their eye lenses?


----------



## AWolf (Jun 13, 2014)

Their eyes are clear and pink. If they aren't blind, they sure are clumsy! I adore them.


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

In the wild, the ones who are albino are those who live in caves. (normally) That is because in the dark cave they don't need to have any color. They also have no need to see, hence they are blind. After years In the aquarium trade and living in tanks with lights, I'm sure they have gained back their sight. Although it could be possible that some are still blind.


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

True albinos often have poor vision. At least in mammals. Makes sense the same rule would apply to fish.
fishyfishy, i have to disagree. Albinos are a mutation of the norm. In the wild, they usually end up picked off by predators because they're so easy to spot. True troglodytes (cave dwellers) simply don't need the pigmentation or eyesight (bioluminesent creatures being one exception) And they often lack eyes entirely.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have 6 in a 75g tank. You say they are not blind....
Maybe so, but if they can see it must only be 1 to 2 millimeters, LOL. They are fun fish non the less


----------



## fishyfishy101 (Nov 12, 2014)

BettaBabe said:


> True albinos often have poor vision. At least in mammals. Makes sense the same rule would apply to fish.
> fishyfishy, i have to disagree. Albinos are a mutation of the norm. In the wild, they usually end up picked off by predators because they're so easy to spot. True troglodytes (cave dwellers) simply don't need the pigmentation or eyesight (bioluminesent creatures being one exception) And they often lack eyes entirely.


Ok, I had to look up the word troglodytes, and yes I was getting albino and troglodytes mixed up. oops, hehe, sorry -_-


----------

